# Bond Swamp Hog Hunt



## krentz (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone hunting Bond Swamp this weekend? The hunt dates are Dec. 4 -18.


----------



## manok (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll be there with drsmileybee , first light on Thursday.


----------



## Cypress94 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm going at some point, maybe next weekend.  I've got a friend that's interested, if he goes then I may be there Thursday morning.


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 3, 2008)

sign in and hunt never mind@!


----------



## bigfloyd (Dec 4, 2008)

How are the roads?


----------



## Cypress94 (Dec 4, 2008)

Drove down Bonds View yesterday evening...IMHO you ain't gonna make it very far in a 2 wheel drive...BIG mud puddles back there...


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 4, 2008)

how 'bout past the checkstation .....where you cross the creek , how high is the water ????


----------



## Cypress94 (Dec 4, 2008)

I've not actually walked the property, just driven down Eggshell and Bonds View.  Eggshell wasn't too bad a day or two ago...you could go almost all the way in a 2 wheel.  But after it rains today, that may be a different story tomorrow...


----------



## btt202 (Dec 4, 2008)

Shot one in bonds swamp around dry creek behind ga. power sub station about150 lbs. between the eyes knock it down at about 50 yards it squiled and kicked a few times got up and got somewhere . lost it no blood sks hollow point. I'll use my 270 next time!!!!!!!!


----------



## timetohunt (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey btt202 I met you down there today at the sign kiosk. I didn't see or hear any but there was sure some fresh poop around there.


----------



## Grover Willis (Dec 4, 2008)

We ended up seeing a ton of hogs.  4 were infected with lead.  Great hunt!  MANOK can probley tell a better story if you can understand his accent!


----------



## btt202 (Dec 5, 2008)

yea time to hunt i seen you also on 75 north while i was headed home just before the rain. one of the guys down the road you turned around on by the gate shot one in there about dark with a 30 06 and went to shoot the 2nd.hog  the 1st got up and he lost it said it laid down a min. or so when he shot it. but could not find it tough critters


----------



## timetohunt (Dec 5, 2008)

I guess you really need to shoot them in the ear or behind it to take them down. There will probably be a few down at the end of this hunt that got up and eventually bled out.


----------



## jkp (Dec 6, 2008)

Head shot or a very good quartering away shot, if not shoot far back a 270 at 80yrds will not even go thru the shoulder plate.  The one in my avatar still had the mushroomed 270 corelok in the plate, second shot was quartering away and it ran about 60yrds.
Rgds,
J


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 6, 2008)

or you can use FMJ ammo....it's not illegal for hog.


----------



## timetohunt (Dec 7, 2008)

I think FMJ is illegal on WMA's and I assume federal preserves like Bond Swamp.


----------



## timetohunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, page 7 of the regs. Feral Hog firearms are any deer, bear, turkey or small game firearm. Thaen if you look at the legal firearms and equiptment for deer it says "Modern rifles and Handguns: Centerfire Only, .22-cal. or larger WITH EXPANDING BULLETS". So it is statewide no FMJ for hunting anywhere.


----------



## markfant (Jan 5, 2009)

new guy here. just got back from ocall fla.  small hogs down there. going to drive down to bonds hopefully this weekend. out of state license kind of high, but...

i have heard mention of snakes down there,,  didnt know snakes and hogs could co exist.


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 5, 2009)

markfant said:


> new guy here. just got back from ocall fla.  small hogs down there. going to drive down to bonds hopefully this weekend. out of state license kind of high, but...
> 
> i have heard mention of snakes down there,,  didnt know snakes and hogs could co exist.



why couldnt they coexist? those snakes aint gonna hurt them hogs!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 5, 2009)

Where is Bond Swamp


----------



## timetohunt (Jan 5, 2009)

You can not hunt Bonds Swamp anytime. You are only allowed in there to hunt 3 times a year for their scheduled hunts. It is a National Wildlife Refuge with its on regulations about hunting. They do patrol the area and the ranger will get you if you are hunting when they do not have a hunt scheduled. Look on page 41 of your regs. The next hunt is not until January 15. No hunting until then.


----------



## btt202 (Jan 5, 2009)

i'll be in there jan 15 to try again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timetohunt (Jan 5, 2009)

Me too maybe I'll see ya. Good luck!


----------



## manok (Jan 5, 2009)

Me too, going down there a.m. on the 15th


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wh y during the week?  That bites.  Where is Bond Swamp


----------



## btt202 (Jan 5, 2009)

i'm going to try to get there before or right at day break and carry my climber in and sit up in a tree for a few hours then come back out to the truck and eat some lunch!!!!!! breakfast off the exit ramp at WH about 5 ish


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 5, 2009)

I plan on going very early on Thursday. Stalk hunting all the way down to the river.


----------



## timetohunt (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope it is still not as flooded as it was a while back, you couldn't get in on either the North or South roads.


----------



## deer588 (Jan 6, 2009)

me and son are going to be there thursday we dont know bond swamp that well so if someone is willing to let us tag along it would be nice we hunted by sub station the last hunt  thanks


----------



## manok (Jan 9, 2009)

It's a swamp, 5500 acres to hunt on.

Bondsview rd is always mentioned.

I've never tried to access it.

Myself & drsmileybee went on Dec 4th, his first trip,  my third.

He talked me into deviating from my plan.

We walked behind the check station & within five minutes I came upon a sleeping hog.

My rifle failed to fire twice so I removed the magazine just as the hog awoke.

You can guess the rest.

He shot a good sized sow about 45 mins later & I ended the day with 2 35lb piglets.

There are no tips or tricks to the place, get there early, be prepared to walk & get wet.

I take my GPS to help me out literally.

You've got to be in the swamp to get something out of it.

Don't know where i'll try this time but i'll be there before first light.


----------



## Grover Willis (Jan 9, 2009)

manok said:


> He talked me into deviating from my plan.


 
More like begged you to!

I just want to remind everybody to pray for the English.  The talk funny and must be starving to death from my experience with authentic English food.  Manok's has beat the odds by marring an Asian that cooks edible food.


----------



## markb (Jan 10, 2009)

*How many people show up ?*

Hello ,  
I am new to this area . How many people show up to these hunts ? I have some friends /family  who are interested but are concerned it might "a  free for all " no offense intended to anybody on the forum .


----------



## manok (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes it is a free for all.

Get your licence & show up.

Bring a tree stand, or walk & stalk, the choice is yours.

5500 acres there's plenty of room for everyone.

Finding the hogs that's the challenge !


----------



## btt202 (Jan 12, 2009)

its going to be cold thur  morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 12, 2009)

Is it just a one day hunt or will it be Thurs. thru Mon.


----------



## buddylee (Jan 12, 2009)

Last hunt I had a friend come down and he saw 0 hogs and about 20 hunters.


----------

